# Saddlebreds



## Jrchloe (Dec 17, 2007)

I do! Since 1992. Love SA Saddlebreds. They are more old fashioned looking and aren't plagued with the issues US Saddlebreds seem to have.


----------



## Magic (Jan 4, 2008)

Well, my mom does! I like them... but I have found that they can be VERRYY hot! My old NHS (arab/saddlebred) was totally... CRAZY. (haha, he was... and is), but my moms old full saddlebred was awesome, TOTALLY sweet! I sat on him when I was just 1 week old! and he even let me walk UNDER him! haha! My mom has so many stories, like once they were on a trail ride and my mom saw a lady who had somehow gotten attacked by a hive of bees and was allergic to them, so my mom released her saddlebred... and he ran back home! (dont worry, she knew he would!!!) 

so, it really depends on the saddlebred


----------



## Saddlebred girl (Apr 22, 2008)

*i agree*

yes i agree SA Saddlebreds are great.i live in South Africa and i have shown saddlebreds a few times.here we have a saddlebred magazine that comes out twice a year and it has 300 pages and the pictures are colour and excellent quality.the magazine is called The South African Show Horse.thanks for your replies i love talking about saddlebreds.


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Big Saddlebred Fan here! 

Not a big fan of SA Saddlebreds, to be honest. They are still "too new" for me. I don't know 'em yet. Nothing against them though.There are a lot that are right up there with the best! I have met several extremely nice Asb Folks from SA, too. You all have wicked cool accents.


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

There's a saddlebred at my barn, she has beautiful coloring. 
I don't ride saddleseat, but they seem like an ideal horse for that. Sometimes, though, I've heard they can be very hot. But other than that...cute horses!


----------



## Saddlebred girl (Apr 22, 2008)

*hi*

yes saddlebreds can be extremely hot but each horse is different.you get very hot saddlebreds but some saddlebreds are very easy to ride and calm it all depends on the horses personality and how it was trained.but lots of saddlebreds are excellent childrens horses.


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

And you have to keep in mind that a lot of them are meant to look excited and have a lot of "snort!".

They are definitely a breed you have to learn to ride. A lot of them have such active and alert personalities, that you really have to keep them entertained in one way or another before they start getting creative.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

There are a few Saddlebreds @ my barn, never ridden them though lol. But they are very pretty horses!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Can we see photos of saddlebreds and their owners?! I would love to see some. I know we have a few saddlebred owners on this forum 8)


----------



## Dave (Nov 4, 2007)

*saddlebreds*

Well i cant say to much on all the saddlebreds BUT I can tell you a saddlebred in my life only weeks ago that had done something to me nothing on earth or the heavens has ever done to me .

THE HORSE ( BROADWAY BIG RED ) AMERICAN SADDLEBRED A HORSE LIKE NO OTHER IVE EVER PUT A LEG OVER


----------



## LuvMyPaint (Apr 26, 2008)

I love the ASB... they are so beautiful, refined and intelligent. I have a NSH mare and she is such a good girl. She loves everyone, is smart and SO mellow! (She's a bit atypical of the breed - one of the reasons we got her from a high quality breeder for only $500) but I still love her!


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

I LOVE Saddlebreds!!

They are a breed that, more than any other, will give you their heart - I remember I was showing my ASB about 5 years ago when the judge came up to me and said, "There is no road too long for this horse, He'd go until his heart burst"  

And I'm not so sure that they are 'hot' - most of them are bred to be performance show horses...and our preferred style of showing is just that - lots and lots of flare and pomp. So while some see it as hot, I see it as knowing their job. :wink: 

There was a WGC 5 gaited horse, CH Onion, who after winning the worlds 5 gaited championship allowed a small 5 year old girl to sit on his bare back as he was being walked out...no fusss, no big deal. 

And I will say this - Saddlebreds have many other talents than some people think - they can go from being a show horse to a hunter/jumper (all of the horses that used to jump in Madison Square Garden were Saddlebreds), to a trail horse, to dressage, to even western and working western. They truly are a versitile breed - and I loves 'em!!

These pictures aren't the best, but here you go: 

Boo and I waiting before a gymkhana run: 









Trail Class!









Arena Race: 









Saddleseat: 









Sorry about the picture size...still learning how to size them


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Great Pictures!  Talk about multi-faceted! I absolutely love the action shots!


----------



## Saddlebred girl (Apr 22, 2008)

*Wow*

Wow kickshaw your saddlebred is beautifull.How old is he?


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

He's 20 - 19 in the saddleseat pics


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow he looks younger, go him!  He's really adorable.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

thanks  I loves him!


----------



## LuvMyPaint (Apr 26, 2008)

Kickshaw - your ASB is GORGEOUS!!!! He looks great for his age and looks like he's still going strong.  

One question - My vet told me many years ago to not use boots on my NSH mare or any gaited horse because of the gait. Is that correct? She was a QH person through and through, so maybe she was mistaken?

I had already bought a pair, but I ended up needing them for my QH mare, so it worked out.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

with some gaited horses (if they trot and rack, that is) , boots can make a horse a little mixy-gaited. For instance, you will notice that he has the red SMB's in the front, but simple splint boots behind - - he gets really confused if the SMB's are in the back (go figure!)

But to answer your question, protection of the legs should not hinder a gaited horse at all - many of the saddleseat ASB trainers use splint boots and polo wraps; i've never heard of them using SMB's, but they aren't really conducive to producing motion 

Hope that helped you more than confused you :roll:


----------



## JC's Mom (Jun 3, 2008)

As a breeder of Saddlebreds, I love them. They are extremely versatile and can do about anything. We have babies that have ended up as backyard horses. Another one is in an Academy lesson program. Our 3 year old, has kids riding him. They are really no hotter or wilder than any other horse. They come in all flavors. I have one now that is the sweetest boy you'll ever meet. My kids crawl underneath him. The boy in this picture is 3 and will rest his head on your shoulder all day.

Saddlebreds--"Gotta Love em"


----------



## americancowgurl31391 (Jul 9, 2007)

ive never owned a saddlebred but my aunt has one named JD a.k.a Big Red. Hes awesome. They are a little hot though


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

At the Devon Horse Show I went to Saturday, I saw some American Saddlebreds.  They were really pretty!


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

*sniff* I'm not the "only child" any more....







.... Just kidding, of course!







I am very glad to see others here.

Here is my yearlingDanny. I LOOOOVE this colt. Nothing has really jumped out on "what he wants to be when he grows up", but he has plenty of time to let us know. He has the absolute best personality I have ever met. I have never been around a horse quite like him. He looks just like his mother with a finer head. He is such a doll.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

what a cutie!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow Danny is soo cute.


----------



## JC's Mom (Jun 3, 2008)

PoptartShop said:


> At the Devon Horse Show I went to Saturday, I saw some American Saddlebreds.  They were really pretty!


My sister used to show at Devon. She said it was a very nice show. A long way from Chicago however. LOL


----------



## JC's Mom (Jun 3, 2008)

LadyDreamer said:


> *sniff* I'm not the "only child" any more....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He is absolutely adorable. We just had one born 2 weeks ago and I have some other babies we've raised posted on my site. You are more than welcome to post him. We love pictures. We actually have two yearlings, but I need to get better pictures of them.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

LOL yeah!  I live in DE...took me only about an hr to get there, maybe less!


----------



## Kissmeinsanity (Jun 7, 2008)

I absolutley love my saddlebred mare. I love there got get um attitude and ready for anything kinda deal.


----------



## JC's Mom (Jun 3, 2008)

There is no doubt about it mares are like female humans--they have "tude" LOL


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

LOL soo true, JC!


----------



## Kissmeinsanity (Jun 7, 2008)

Oh ya they do. My mare is so moody she will kick randomly in the pasture. My trainer says its her confidence level though.


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Hey Saddlebred folks, 10 of ours are at a broker in PA that need donations to be saved. Information on it is in the classifieds section of this forum.


----------



## JC's Mom (Jun 3, 2008)

PoptartShop said:


> LOL soo true, JC!


At least we are honest about ourselves LOL


----------



## megansthehorse (Jun 11, 2008)

oooo.......

i love this breed of horses i just adore the way they move. we dont really get many around here in hull so i dont get to see them but i am keeping my eye out on one that is really gorgeous but i know it is going for £5500, but i know i can save up fot that and if i sell lady like i was intending to i can buy one. 

thanks
x


----------



## JC's Mom (Jun 3, 2008)

megansthehorse said:


> oooo.......
> 
> i love this breed of horses i just adore the way they move. we dont really get many around here in hull so i dont get to see them but i am keeping my eye out on one that is really gorgeous but i know it is going for £5500, but i know i can save up fot that and if i sell lady like i was intending to i can buy one.
> 
> ...


I love them too. Where do you live? I know there are Saddlebreds all over.


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Meagan, are you in England? If so how close are you to Sussex? My colt's sire is actually there. His owner is VERY nice.


----------



## JC's Mom (Jun 3, 2008)

LadyDreamer said:


> Hey Saddlebred folks, 10 of ours are at a broker in PA that need donations to be saved. Information on it is in the classifieds section of this forum.


If it would help to get the word out, you can post it on the ning site listed below my name. I have a rescue horse discussion on the left side of the page.


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

It is too late for the ones not saved, JC. It is the same group that was listed on Trot.


----------



## JC's Mom (Jun 3, 2008)

LadyDreamer said:


> It is too late for the ones not saved, JC. It is the same group that was listed on Trot.


Sorry to hear that.


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

It might not be. I haven't looked at the thread since I had to give up on #33, but it seems they only need 11 $100 donations. I don't know if that is to save everyone or just the ones they said they would.

I think they have until tomorrow morning.


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

I love them!! Ever since I had my first horse, Sadie, who was a Saddlebred, I feel in love with how versatile they are!! I'll admit, I first believed in the stereotypical "high-headed, crazy, show horse Saddlebred," but then I got Sadie, who was a show horse, but she has the most lovable disposition!!! I had her for about four years until she was 24 years old.

Here are some pics!

Oh, and she was World Champion Fine Harness Two Year Old!!!!


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Too cute!!! She is absolutely gorgeous. And one eyed too. Yum. I have a soft spot for one eyed horses. We have four.

Here is one of our one eyed darlings, Maggie. She is one of the best mares to work around.


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

Awww, Maggie looks so sweet!!!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Great pictures you guys!  & aww Maggie is soo adorable.


----------



## americancowgurl31391 (Jul 9, 2007)

i luv saddlebreds. They're so fast, but can be hot. Im not sure about saddleseat though...it seems kinda mean how they like tie their feet together. They truly will do anything for their owner and give their heart.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

I've ridden them a few times and liked them. Even some saddlebred crosses in there too!


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

americancowgurl31391 said:


> i luv saddlebreds. They're so fast, but can be hot. Im not sure about saddleseat though...it seems kinda mean how they like tie their feet together. They truly will do anything for their owner and give their heart.


There is a whole 14 or so page thread on Saddleseat on here somewhere. 

Here is what Cheryl Lutring, president of the ASAoGB wrote, and can be found here with other myths. 
http://www.american-saddlebred.com/protean/myths.htm
http://www.american-saddlebred.com/protean/myths2.htm



> *What about tying their front legs together?*
> 
> Answer: the first time I was asked this question it turned out that the query came from a gentleman who had seen cowboy horses hobbled out on the prairie to stop them wandering off overnight. Another time, the questioner was confused by the hopples used on Standardbred pacers. Saddlebred trainers use neither of these, however they do use a device known as 'stretchies'. These constitute well padded sheepskin covered leather straps around each pastern, to which a length of elastic rubber surgical tubing is attached by means of swivelling quick release snaps. The tubing is very easily stretched and acts in exactly the same way as a human chest expander in a gymnasium and is tailored in length to suit the individual's level of fitness and ability. The function of the 'stretchies' is to develop the muscles that lift the leg thus increasing his ability to raise his knees. A secondary function is to teach the horse rhythmic movement, and the pull-and-give keeps him concentrating on what his legs are doing and develops his sense of balance and rhythm. Again some horses like using them, some will not use them. When I say they will not use them, be reminded that they are fitted so the horse has a choice. He can trot normally without using them at all and they will not hamper or bother him; or he can pull against them and develop himself. They are only used once the horse has warmed up and are only for short durations. They can be utilised in either long-lining, driving or riding. In my experience most show Saddlebred thoroughly enjoy them. Once they are removed the improvement in the horse's balance and rhythm is magical.
> 
> ...


Cheryl is such a nice woman. I hope to meet her one day. I talked with her several times through email. She is fabulous.


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

Very interesting, LadyDreamer! I never knew they did that but it does seem similar to what you can do in the gym!!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Very interesting read!


----------

